# move-on-4



## blobs (Oct 6, 2012)

........................................


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful, just beautiful blobs. Thanks for sharing, Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree, well done!


----------



## proton45 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thumbs up !!!


----------



## blobs (Oct 17, 2012)

......................


----------

